# Upper Animas River: Hazardous Trees



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the post. How often do you get on the Upper A in April?


----------



## MountainWatersRafting (Apr 30, 2018)

Unfortunately maybe the new normal. But no, not so much, I'm not a kayaker so the options of what can be hiked out at Rockwood, well....


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, actually, is that considered the Upper Animas these days. What is launching at Silverton called?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

GeoRon said:


> Well, actually, is that considered the Upper Animas these days. What is launching at Silverton called?


Silverton to Tacoma is still the Upper Animas, and the Rockwood Box is still the Rockwood Box.....


----------

